# Tomd51's Schtuff...



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

Here's a list of both my setups (cables on request):

Main HT Setup
=============
Hitachi 61SWX12B HDTV Monitor
Yamaha RX-V2500 Receiver (used as pre/pro)
Outlaw Audio 755 Amplifier
Harman Kardon PA 2000 Amplifier
Boston Acoustics VR3s (F)
Boston Acoustics VR12 (C)
Axiom QS8s (SS)
Axiom M3s(SB)
DISH Player-DVR 942 STB
Yamaha DVD-C750 Universal DVD Changer
SVS 20-39PCi Subwoofer
Tripp Lite HT10DBS Isobar Surge Suppressor 

Secondary HT Setup
=============
JVC AV32CF36 32" Flat Screen TV
Denon AVR-3803 Receiver
Cambridge Soundworks M50s (F)
Cambridge Soundworks MC400 (C)
Cambridge Soundworks S300s (SS)
Athena ASP4000 Subwoofer
Panasonic DVD-F87S DVD/DVD-A Changer
Panamax Max 4300 Surge Supressor


----------

